# Οργανισμός εσωτερικής λειτουργίας



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας,
θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα προβληματισμό:


Μόλις τώρα είδα σε μετάφρασή μου το _*Οργανισμός Εσωτερικής Λειτουργίας*_, το οποίο αφορά έναν ΟΤΑ. Ψάχνοντας για καθιερωμένη απόδοση, έπεσα πάνω σε μια σχετική συζήτηση στο ίντερνετ και επειδή έχω τις διαφωνίες μου, τις θέτω υπόψη σας να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

Είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, προφανές, το ότι η λέξη _*Οργανισμός*_ στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο αναφέρεται σε κανονισμό. Το επιβεβαιώνει και το ΛΚΝ:


*οργανισμός *ο [orγanizmós] O17 : *β. * το σύνολο των κανόνων που αφορούν τη συγκρότηση και ιδίως τη λειτουργία μιας δημόσιας υπηρεσίας, μιας ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης κτλ.: _O ~ της ελληνικής εκκλησίας / του στρατού / ενός υπουργείου / του πανεπιστημίου / των δικαστηρίων. Σύνταξη / αλλαγή / τροποποίηση του οργανισμού. [_

Από όλους τους ορισμούς της λέξης *organisation * που βρήκα στο νέτι, κανένας δε φαίνεται να πλησιάζει τον ελληνικό.

Επομένως, εγώ στη μετάφρασή μου λέω να βάλω _*Regulation of Internal Operations*_. Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Εδώ είναι αρμοδιότητα του Ρογήρου, αλλά, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, επειδή παλιότερα συνηθιζόταν περισσότερο, υπήρχε ο «Εσωτερικός Οργανισμός», που έγινε «Εσωτερικός Κανονισμός Λειτουργίας» και, λιγότερο συνηθισμένο, «Κανονισμός Εσωτερικής Λειτουργίας». Πολλοί γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιούν το «Internal Operation Regulations» στο .gr, αλλά εδώ σταματώ εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εδώ σταματώ εγώ.


Ο Κοραής πώς το δίνει; ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο Κοραής πώς το δίνει; ;)



*κανονισμ|ός* [kanonizm'os] ουσ αρσ


εταιρείας, οργανισμού, εργοστασίου = rules, regulations <> _Ο κανονισμός της εταιρείας προβλέπει αποζημίωση σε περίπτωση απόλυσης. = Company regulations provide for compensation in cases of dismissal._
έντυπο που περιλαμβάνει κανονισμούς = rule book, law book <> _Το συμβούλιο ακολούθησε πιστά τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός στο σχετικό άρθρο. = The committee strictly followed the procedures laid down in the relevant clause of the rule book._

Μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η χάρη του. Και μη με ρωτάτε. Αν έχει κάτι χρήσιμο, θα το λέω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η χάρη του. Και μη με ρωτάτε. Αν έχει κάτι χρήσιμο, θα το λέω.


Ναι, αλλά εμείς δεν ρωτήσαμε για τον _κανονισμό_, ρωτήσαμε για τον _οργανισμό_: :)

*οργανισμ|ός* [orγanizm'os] ουσ αρσ 

 της Εκκλησίας, του στρατού, του υπουργείου, του πανεπιστημίου = *organization*


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Το έχει πιάσει ο Σταυρόπουλος:

*οργανισμός* 1. organization, (μιας υπηρεσίας) regulations.

Στα νεότερα το βλέπω και στου Φυτράκη και στου Ρίζου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Α, ναι, να πω γιατί σας μπέρδεψα ότι ο ορισμός που βρήκα ήταν *_Internal Operation Organization._


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 10, 2009)

Καταρχάς, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος για την ειδοποιό διαφορά όσον αφορά τη διάκριση μεταξύ οργανισμού και κανονισμού. Για αυτό που συζητάμε, νομίζω ότι στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα στην Ελλάδα υπερέχει στατιστικά ο κανονισμός (ίσως γιατί, εκτός των άλλων, υπάρχει μια σύγχυση μεταξύ οργανισμού και οργανογράμματος, οπότε όλοι πιστεύουν ότι ο κανονισμός ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε κάτι που σκοπεί να ρυθμίσει κάθε πτυχή της δραστηριότητας ενός φορέα· έπειτα όταν ο φορέας έχει και το "οργανισμός" στον τίτλο του δεν ηχεί ωραία το "Οργανισμός/ Οργανισμός Λειτουργίας του Οργανισμού.... Το ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά είναι κατά βάθος μπακάλικα, πλην όμως διαμορφώνουν τελικά τάσεις και πρακτικές).

Στο μεταφραστικό τώρα... Πέρα από την προφανή λύση του "Regulations", νομίζω ότι πολλές φορές το νόημα αποδίδεται θαυμάσια και με το απλούστατο "Statute" ή "Statutes".


----------



## anef (Sep 10, 2009)

Πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιείται επίσης το Βy-law(s). Βλ. και Χρυσοβιτσιώτη (Βylaw: 1. Εσωτερικός κανονισμός, οργανισμός υπηρεσίας)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 11, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Στο μεταφραστικό τώρα... Πέρα από την προφανή λύση του "Regulations", νομίζω ότι πολλές φορές το νόημα αποδίδεται θαυμάσια και με το απλούστατο "Statute" ή "Statutes".


και με το σύνθετο Statutes and regulations (το σχετικό βιβλίο πανεπιστημίων) :)


----------



## Aeriko (Sep 11, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας,

Στα κείμενα της ΕΕ (ειδικά του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου) έχουν το *Rules of Procedure*, το οποίο μεταφράζεται ως "εσωτερικός κανονισμός".


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 11, 2009)

Aeriko said:


> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Στα κείμενα της ΕΕ (ειδικά του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου) έχουν το *Rules of Procedure*, το οποίο μεταφράζεται ως "εσωτερικός κανονισμός".



Εφόσον στην περίπτωσή μας πρόκειται για κανονισμό λειτουργίας φορέα του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, είναι προτιμότερο να αποφύγουμε το Rules of Procedure που αναφέρεται συνήθως στον τρόπο λειτουργίας επιτροπών (μόνο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να γίνει δεκτή σημασιολογική ταύτιση διαδικασίας και λειτουργίας)


----------

